# Simple Harvest and Cure (Step By Step)



## Rumple (Nov 19, 2010)

I have been asked a number of times about harvesting and curing. I understand that there are as many ways to cure Marijuana as there are Marijuana strains. It seems that no two growers do it alike.

From harvest day to bong. Here is my method:

I can't tell you the exact time to chop your plant down. Some research can tell you how long to flower your strain for best results or you can check trichome color. Either way, you will have to do a bit of trial and error to find the very best day to chop the girls down.

At day 60 my White Widow shows a mixture of trichome colors. Most of them will be milky or amber, with a small percent of clear ones scattered about. Use a jeweler's loupe/magnifying glass of 20x magnification or more. A small pocket microscope can be bought at RadioShack:










I have grown this strain long enough to know that day 60 gives the best flavor and effect.

Day 60. My single plant grow:




















*Time to chop it down:* Even if you can take the whole plant in one single cut, I would break it up into large sections. This is so it can get lots of air while drying (branches won't be touching).
I take one cola/branch at a time. It is very important to take your time and be gentle in every step of harvesting. It's a good idea to always be gentle with your weed at any stage. Manhandling your bud will cause the trichomes to break off (you don't want that). 

Using a pair of Fiskars® Softouch Micro-Tip Scissors, I take the first of many branches:












Noticed I put on rubber gloves? Get a box of them at the drug store. They are a must have item. You will not get that sap off your hands for days no matter what you wash with.






Tie some twist ties or line to the end:






I like to hang the branch over a bucket or trash-can:














Pluck off all the sun leaves and any leaf that is big enough to pull off (without hurting the bud). They can be easily removed by snapping them off while pulling up or you can use scissors:












You don't have to get them all. Just get what you can and save the rest for your "Trim-Party".
Before:






After:






As you finish, stack them on a near by table:









*Dry Time:*

Try and find a cool, dark, preferably ventilated space such as a closet, basement, or winter attic. I have no such space at my home, so I use the attic all year. It is dark and ventilated but not always cool. Works anyway.
Try and hang all the branches so they don't touch anything:












A small oscillating fan on low will help things along real nice:






Place all the leaf in a few paper bags and place them in the same space as the hanging branches. Leave bag open.








*TRIM-PARTY!*

Let them hang for three days (72 hours). After three days they my feel real dry or real damp. It does not matter. 
Note: You might want to stir the bag of leaves after a day or so. They tend to be real wet.

Three days later. So sad the big bud is so small now:






Let's get this party started. Lay out all your trim gear. 
A trim tray (cookie sheet will work), rubber gloves, micro-tip scissors, large paper grocery bags, small brown lunch bags and a few razors (to clean the scissors). Music helps or someone to talk to. It becomes un-fun in 15 minutes (trust me).








Most the water has evaporated out of the branches.

Before:






After:








Time to manicure and finish your trimming.
This task takes some time and a whole lot of patients.
Take a branch and start at the bottom, cutting off all leaves and bud leaf tips. After your get all the big leaves off, pretend you are giving a slight trim to the whole bud. The very tips of the bud leaves will cause the smoke to be harsh, so just do a slight trim all around.






Before:






After:







Now clip the buds off the main stem.













Glad that's over:









*Brown Bag Um:*

Get a few brown grocery bags and a pack of brown lunch bags. Shred the brown lunch bags (not confetti but strips). I bought a cheap shredder to make strips from the lunch bags:







Now lay down a layer of bud at the bottom of the grocery bag (one bud thick):







Place a layer of the bag strips over the top of your bud:






Place another layer of bud on top of the strips:






Keep making layers until the grocery bag is full. Your last layer should be strips:







Place your grocery bags in a cool dry place for two days. Churn/mix the bud and strip layers gently and place back for another one or two days:







Your bud may look over dry or a little crisp when done. Over dry is much much better then moist. The texture and smell will come back while curing in the jars.

Your bud is smoke-able but harsh until cured in jars. The longer it stays in the jar, the smoother the smoke and the stronger the smell.
I like the 32oz wide mouth Ball mason jars. They can be found at every grocery store, but next to impossible to locate the isle they are on. Look hard:






Don't pack the bud in the jar. Fill them up about 80% to 90%. You can get close to an ounce of small buds in a jar (could be wrong about this fact). Less if they are bigger bud:















If the bud it a bit too long, don't squish it or bend it. Just cut it up:












After your jars are filled, take a break (you need it):






Always store your jars in a cool, dark, and safe location. Light is bad for your weed.
Try to remember to open each jar twice a week for the first month. Leave it open for a few minutes and seal it back up. I don't always do this (I forget), but it makes a difference. It's also a good idea to check for mold while opening each one.

We can never wait the month that is recommended for jar curing. But it does get much better as time passes. After a month it is killer.

Best of luck,R


----------



## gimongous (Nov 19, 2010)

nice to see you here at rollitup rump, i really enjoy your grow logs and diy


----------



## Rumple (Nov 20, 2010)

That was a single plant grow. It is the norm now days in my grow room. We only grow what we can smoke, so two plants was over-kill.


----------



## Serapis (Nov 21, 2010)

I've bookmarked this to provide to future requests on help with harvests. Good, up to date how to.


----------



## Plants ftw (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome tut. you made everything extremely clear, +rep.. only question i have is what did you do with the leaves you put in bags to dry with the bud?


----------



## bamse (Nov 24, 2010)

hello, I still grow White Widow FEMINIZED, after how many days of flowering plants should be cut ??
and at the end of flowering of plants left in darkness 24 hours or 36 hours or 72 hours before cutting ??
thanks man...


----------



## Serapis (Nov 24, 2010)

My damn shredder cross cuts..... I end up with confetti, a shame too, I have 6 clothes hangers full of drying bud and this looks like a great idea for finishing the drying... crumpled paper might work, but not as well I would imagine.


----------



## Thebogie (Nov 27, 2010)

Well done!! I am a newbie and appreciate your time on this fine post. Question why leaves in the bags and
why dry them? Thanks


----------



## Rumple (Nov 27, 2010)

Some folks make low grade hash from them. I just dry them so they burn well in the fireplace.


----------



## xstation420 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow hows the potency on that big bud? Gorgeous grow though, and thanks for the info +rep


----------



## kindone (Nov 28, 2010)

Whats up rump, welcome to RIU, I'm still using your buckets and lovin them. Thanks again.


----------



## mmlakes (Nov 28, 2010)

I didnt notice what strain of bud it was?

Thanks


----------



## BackToBasics (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks alot man! what does the paper bags do?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Nov 29, 2010)

So would you say your buds smell and taste really nice using this technique? I'm still looking for that method that gives me knockout taste and smell


----------



## kindone (Nov 30, 2010)

ColoradoLove said:


> So would you say your buds smell and taste really nice using this technique? I'm still looking for that method that gives me knockout taste and smell


This will get you there, dont skip the paper bag , and a good cure.


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 13, 2010)

bamse said:


> hello, I still grow White Widow FEMINIZED, after how many days of flowering plants should be cut ??
> and at the end of flowering of plants left in darkness 24 hours or 36 hours or 72 hours before cutting ??
> thanks man...


im sure u probly got the answer to this already.. lol. but i grew a FEM WW twice (nirvana) and mine finished around 9 weeks flowering.. but if ur patient enough.. i would go for 10. =) its a great strain..

adn as far as the darkness thing.. ive tried that with 1 of my WW's... adn didnt with the other.. and didnt notice a difference.. u can do it if youd like. but i dont think it matters. its "supposed to" give you more trichs.... but trichs cant form in 1-3 days ya know...? i think wat it actually does is stress the plant out... since hte light cycles fucked up.. and due to the stress.. it will make the plant finish a lil faster.

1 tip for u.. which worked great.. adn will work good with this great idea. =) wen u are close to harvest time... try NOT to water the plants for the last 5-7 days... this will cut the drying time by alot!!! good luck


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rumple said:


> Thanks, Kindone.



great job man.. a VERY nice tutorial.. ive never seen any1 use the shredded paper bag method.. thats deff a new one. hahaha. i feel as if this works beter than hanging them as well.. cuz wen u hang them.. the buds are sooo big.. the middle never dries.. and once u put them in jars for 1 day/night.. the buds are wet again cuz all the moisture from the middle expands...

one thing i wanted to ask u about... do u think its easier to trim after letting it hang for a few days?? i always had a harder time trimming after a few days of drying.. cuz the leaves are almost.... soggy-ish? u kno wat i mean? but regardless man... nice nice nice job!! deff subbing and gonna post this in a few of my threads to show ppl/


----------



## Benelli (Dec 13, 2010)

+ REP! This is a fantastic tutorial. I am about a week away from chopping my 3rd plant. I got some mold on my 2nd grow from middle buds being too wet still and when I put them in jars got a little mold so this a great route. thanks


----------



## auntavis (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm a couple of weeks out from my first cut, dry and cure job and this was awesome instructions for me! Thanks and a rep for you! Clear and informative!


----------



## Bluntman4life (Dec 14, 2010)

Just wondering what the final Dry weight was on the one plant..... have similar setup with homer buckets DWC and wondering if I should use the screen method......

Looks good


----------



## bamse (Jan 8, 2011)

how many days into the paper bags ? 3 days hanging,4 days into the paper bags and then 30 days into the jars ?
right ??


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn, what a harvest! I pretty much have been doing my dry and cure close to the same way. Paper bags are a great second step in the dry process. +rep to ya!


----------



## Pure (Jan 8, 2011)

+Rep,

All the way. And it's just in time for me to properly prepare for my harvest!!


Pure...


----------



## Falkris (Jan 9, 2011)

Great tutorial. Think I have a much better idea of when to harvest and how to do it correctly.


----------



## millyy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for this man, i was trying to find a guide that explained everything so i knew what to do when the time came, this was perfect!! +rep


----------



## nathenking (Jan 15, 2011)

very nice... +rep for the information


----------



## zizou21 (Apr 7, 2011)

how do you get a white widow that tall? my WW is 2-3 feet


----------



## DrFever (Apr 7, 2011)

i like useing the screen style for drying 
IMO haveing stem on only prolongs your drying process theres absolutly no gains for keeping stems on my process begins after 72 hrs of darkness with constant fresh air in and temps controlled 
i start with a plant and trim away place on screens for 48 hrs then place them in a bag takeing all air out of it and leaving for approx 6 - 8 hrs then back on screens for 12 - 20 hrs and i am done


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome Thread !!! will be trying this method soon Thanks!!


----------



## Rumple (Oct 7, 2011)

Tell me how it comes out


----------



## Rumple (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't do the 72 hours of darkness before harvest. I just cut them down before the next light cycle.


----------



## dennis1946 (Dec 12, 2011)

Excellent tutorial! thanks for sharing.


dennis1946


----------



## Arabian Buddah (Dec 13, 2011)

Rumple said:


> I have been asked a number of times about harvesting and curing. I understand that there are as many ways to cure Marijuana as there are Marijuana strains. It seems that no two growers do it alike.
> 
> From harvest day to bong. Here is my method:
> 
> ...


Hi Rumple

Am first time Grower, and I would like to have an idea on grow room size, for me i would like to grow in closet. What size would be recommended? Or in other word, what is your Grow area size? Would 1m Width by 2m height by 60cm depth be OK to grow two plants? Coz I found this ready closet in furniture shop, which i can do further modification for ventilations, light hanger..etc.. 
Note that am going for normal soil not Hydro


----------



## Rumple (Dec 14, 2011)

My room is 2' x 4' x 8' high. Your clost should fit two plants OK.


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 14, 2011)

how would i go about lowering my humidity at night, gets a little colder than during lights on time when humidity is around 40-50% with a fan circulating air around the room, at night temps drop to about 55-65f but the humidity rises to around 70%-80%. im gonna be hanging my buds in a cardboard box and putting them in the wardrobe while my other plant finishes so wondering how i can get the humidity down at night without spening any more money


----------



## Rumple (Dec 14, 2011)

First off... Never buy a "Maker Lighting Leaf Trimmer (Trimmer Machine)". they are spammers that ruin good forums like this one with crappy spam ads. The pruduct sucks balls and will mess up your bud.

If you ventilate your box, that should be all that is needed to dry your plant.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Dec 14, 2011)

The area im in is very low in humidity and I hang my buds without a fan bcuz they dry to fast with one. I use a tub kinda like the plastic ones we use for hydroponics. I have strings across to hang it. Is ventilation in drying box only to prevent mold or is there another reason? I never have a mold problem drying. Im also still trying to find a method to get that grade a knock out smell and taste and having some trouble getting it


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 14, 2011)

A 3 day drying time is not ideal.
It's too fast.

If you want everything you can get out of your plants you want to dry for around 7 days or so, to allow the substances to be dragged out nice and calmly (not slowly but not speedy either) and let the chlorophyll to be degraded calmly and fully.
You want to get a decent 6-8 day dry and then cure for at least 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 14, 2011)

Never buy a product from a spammer. Stay the hell out of the forums with your junk. We don't want it.
Never buy a "Maker Lighting Leaf Trimmer (Trimmer Machine) it will ruin your whole harvest. Any other brand will work much better then that bud-saw.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 14, 2011)

STEADY BLAZING said:


> The area im in is very low in humidity and I hang my buds without a fan bcuz they dry to fast with one. I use a tub kinda like the plastic ones we use for hydroponics. I have strings across to hang it. Is ventilation in drying box only to prevent mold or is there another reason? I never have a mold problem drying. Im also still trying to find a method to get that grade a knock out smell and taste and having some trouble getting it


Ventilation will reduce the chance for mold and speed up the process a little.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 14, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> A 3 day drying time is not ideal.
> It's too fast.


I agree, three days is too fast to dry out your buds, they will still have lots of moisture. I have not seen anyone who does that.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Dec 15, 2011)

Rumple said:


> Ventilation will reduce the chance for mold and speed up the process a little.


 so does it have anything to do with the chlorophyll coming out? can hang without a fan if i know it wnt mold? everytime i use a fan it dries to quickly and i dnt put it directly on the buds either.


----------



## Ganjahoarder (Dec 15, 2011)

I too will be curing in an attic. One question: will the attic be to cold in the winter time for curing? Our winter temps may go as low as in the teens. Thks


----------



## Izoc666 (Dec 15, 2011)

very good information about the strips of lunch bag...i never think of it before ! nice job, sir. Thank you for sharing with us, +rep for ya

666


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 15, 2011)

Rumple said:


> I agree, three days is too fast to dry out your buds, they will still have lots of moisture. I have not seen anyone who does that.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding something but you wrote:



> Let them hang for three days (72 hours). After three days they my feel real dry or real damp. It does not matter.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 16, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding something but you wrote:


Well you need to read the whole thing in order to understand this method. You can't stop reading half way and tell us whats wrong with it.

Three days hanging to get a lot of the water out of the branches and make it easy to trim, then three or four more days drying in the bags of paper strips. Six or seven days total dry time if my math is correct.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 16, 2011)

Rumple said:


> Three days hanging to get a lot of the water out of the branches and make it easy to trim, then three or four more days drying in the bags of paper strips. Six or seven days total dry time if my math is correct.



Alright, sounds better


----------



## DanksME (Dec 16, 2011)

Great stuff Rumple, Thanks!


----------



## Rumple (Dec 18, 2011)

Glad to get that spam removed from this thread


----------



## SFguy (Dec 18, 2011)

ummm.. i trim wet and dry in a brown bag in the closet for 6-7 days, i open and shake the bag around though so it desnt clump together.. i like this.. mine alo dry too asy if i hang them up i live @the coast and have large fluctuations of himidity and heat so its more constant in the bag..


----------



## pacificarage (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent write-up! Thanks, Rumple!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

pacificarage said:


> Excellent write-up! Thanks, Rumple!


xmillion +


----------



## Frawsti (Dec 25, 2011)

I like this topic way better than the sticky, however I have a small question. I'm using paper bag the same size as you but I'm have aWAY smaller harvest, it only fills one layer. Since there's less bud, less moisture, should it be in the bag shorter? After one day its already very dry (the buds are smaller).


----------



## RockCreekRanger (Dec 25, 2011)

Great post, I like the bag method idea as opposed to hang-drying, since reading somewhere here that it's a myth that it gives more potency. Seems it would take longer to dry due to moisture in the stem seeping into bud. Anyway, years ago I saw in High Times where a guy dried in the little brown lunch bags, hanging the individual nice sized buds by there little stem inside the bag, folding the top of bag over, and staple. Then he hung them with clothes pins on the barbed wire fence. This only works when you know it won't rain, and you don't have nosy neighbors, I guess. My MI-5 is due week 10 now and am just waiting for this semi-flush to dry out soil and then......I will try the little brown bag method, without hanging them outside of course! This will be my first real harvest so the pics here on the trichromes color will help.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 25, 2011)

RockCreekRanger said:


> Great post, I like the bag method idea as opposed to hang-drying, since reading somewhere here that it's a myth that it gives more potency. Seems it would take longer to dry due to moisture in the stem seeping into bud. Anyway, years ago I saw in High Times where a guy dried in the little brown lunch bags, hanging the individual nice sized buds by there little stem inside the bag, folding the top of bag over, and staple. Then he hung them with clothes pins on the barbed wire fence. This only works when you know it won't rain, and you don't have nosy neighbors, I guess. My MI-5 is due week 10 now and am just waiting for this semi-flush to dry out soil and then......I will try the little brown bag method, without hanging them outside of course! This will be my first real harvest so the pics here on the trichromes color will help.



The image about trichome colours is not completely accurate.
A lot of people think that wether the trichomes are cloudy or amber when harvested will determine wether an energetic high or a couch lock effect is achieved.

What really determines wether you get an energetic, head high or a couch lock effect is the species of your strain.

*Indica* strains (and Indica dominant hybrids) produce a couch lock effect.
*Sativa* strains (and Sativa dominant hybrids) produce a more energetic, head high.

This is of course not rock solid, since many other substances produced in Cannabis can affect the high you get from smoking / ingesting it.
CBD, CBG, THCV, CBN (etc. etc.) all influence the high in some way, but the species of the strains is what underlying determine the effect you get.

Another valid point is that when you get amber trichomes, the THC has broken down into CBN, which is not as psychoactive, and it produces an unpleasant, sometimes described as sickly, high (like your head feels when you have a bad cold).


You want to harvest with as close to 100% cloudy trichomes as possible.
This will ensure fully realized THC, at it's peak, and give you most out of your crop.


Back to the image posted in this thread.
It was made a while back by a guy who didn't really know what he was talking about, it has been fluctuated around the internet many times and a lot of people think it's valid.
It isn't.

An updated a more factually & scientifically correct image has been made, but is not getting used as much as the older one, since people think the old image about trichome colours is accurate.

You want to use this to help assist with trichome colours:




You also need to look for receding pistils & swollen calyxes, and finally the overall look of the plant(s) before you can determine peak harvest.
This has been covered though.


----------



## RockCreekRanger (Dec 25, 2011)

Well I'm going out tomorrow to get magnifier to check this out. All I see is white hairs everywhere and shiny crystals covering it. When I try to take pic, it's so bright it glares the lens and I can't get decent photo.


----------



## SimonD (Dec 26, 2011)

k0ijn said:


> You want to harvest with as close to 100% cloudy trichomes as possible.
> This will ensure fully realized THC, at it's peak, and give you most out of your crop.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Simon


----------



## Rumple (Dec 26, 2011)

I find harvesting when it is showing about a third amber will give the best results. But I agree, it is the kind of high you are looking for is what is most important.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 26, 2011)

Frawsti said:


> I like this topic way better than the sticky, however I have a small question. I'm using paper bag the same size as you but I'm have aWAY smaller harvest, it only fills one layer. Since there's less bud, less moisture, should it be in the bag shorter? After one day its already very dry (the buds are smaller).


Thank you, I like the posts that have good written information as well as pictures. It gives a whole other perspective. The extra work is well worth it.

Small harvest will require less dry time for sure. Reduce the bag time by a day for smaller quantities.

Again, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

Saved in my private journal for use later. Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## RockCreekRanger (Dec 28, 2011)

Found out. The more the magnification is not better. I went to radio shuck and got a mini microscope 60-100x for $12.95. Lucky they took it back and exchanged for this $8.99 that works just fine. Now I can see my trics just fine.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 29, 2011)

Rumple said:


> You are welcome



I'm pretty sure that SimonDs 'Thank you' was aimed at what I wrote earlier about flawed image in this thread.

This is what he quoted when he wrote 'Thank you':




k0ijn said:


> You want to harvest with as close to 100% cloudy trichomes as possible.
> This will ensure fully realized THC, at it's peak, and give you most out of your crop.
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Rumple (Dec 29, 2011)

Well you are both welcome. It is my pleasure to share my experiences with you.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 29, 2011)

I had another grower from Kansas come out last summer to review some of the weed I grew and cured using the bag method. You can check his stuff out *here 
*



> When I finally did get to my last destination, this was waiting for me: A jar of white widow and a jar of some unidentified purple strain. I was told I could do whatever I wished with these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Impman (Dec 30, 2011)

jaring weed is not curing weed. it is simply called jarring. then you can burp them to keep fresh. curing is right after u cut the buds down. put the bud n a dark room and keep 65-70 deg 40% humidity the bud remains alive or viable for a small period of time if u keep dark and cool. during the time the bud will fully ripen and become maximum potent. all this guy is doing is drying his weed- then calls jarring weed curing. this method is wrong! yes it will dry your weed and make it smokeable but it will not give you a well cured bud.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 30, 2011)

Wrong? Read the post above yours.

Some folks are so impatient to argue about anything, they won't even bother to read the whole thread.


> [*Dry Time:
> *Try and find a cool, dark, preferably ventilated space such as a closet, basement, or winter attic......
> Let them hang for three days (72 hours).





> Always store your jars in a cool, dark, and safe location.


It's ok, you are not the first to do it. Also, I find weed that is cured to be a smoother and better tasting then just dried.Glad I can help.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 30, 2011)

Rumple said:


> Wrong? Read the post above yours.
> 
> Some folks are so impatient to argue about anything, they won't even bother to read the whole thread.
> 
> It's ok, you are not the first to do it. Also, I find weed that is cured to be a smoother and better tasting then just dried.Glad I can help.




Relax Rumple.
We have asked you in a nice way, no banter or harassment.

The "subtle" hints you drop in your posts to these "incidents" (common questions and poking holes in your 'factual' information) are tbh quite offensive.

And let me repeat, you have posted an image in your thread which is _not_ factually nor scientifically accurate.
This is not a 'simple step by step harvest & cure guide' if you have wrong information in it.

Nobody is impatient to argue about nothing, stop overreacting.



> Also, I find weed that is cured to be a smoother and better tasting then just dried.


What are you talking about? Everybody does.
Nobody said different, why do you have to state the obvious (that cured weed > uncured weed)?


----------



## Rumple (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry if I offended you and I am pretty relaxed. You tried to tell me I was not allowing my plants to dry long enough before bothering to read the whole post.. Sorry but I had to correct you. Did not mean to make you mad but you did not give it a chance before trying to find fault in what I wrote.

Now you have a problem with one of the pictures? You don't agree with the information in it? Thats cool, use your own method. 
This is the method I agree with (and thousands of other growers). Lots of us like to see amber trichomes before harvesting (it's fine that you don't). I can find a lots of authors and other good sources who use this method as well. For every person you say the pictures is not science, I can find some one who will dispute it. This is not such a bad thing my brotha, we are all trying our best to grow the best weed possible. To be honest, I don't like that picture and would pull it off if I could still edit that post, the quality is real bad and almost un-readable. Also, I did not want to make a post on when to harvest, I just put it in so folks could see some sort of reverance that was not mine. I also said (if you bothered to read it)


> I can't tell you the exact time to chop your plant down. Some research can tell you how long to flower your strain for best results or you can check trichome color. Either way, you will have to do a bit of trial and error to find the very best day to chop the girls down


So you don't like that picture..... Let it go and move on (don't get so mad).

Lets go back to the first thing I wrote (please read it this time):


> I have been asked a number of times about harvesting and curing. I understand that there are as many ways to cure marijuana as there are marijuana strains. It seems that no two growers do it alike.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 30, 2011)

Rumple said:


> Sorry if I offended you and I am pretty relaxed. You tried to tell me I was not allowing my plants to dry long enough before bothering to read the whole post.. Sorry but I had to correct you. Did not mean to make you mad but you did not give it a chance before trying to find fault in what I wrote.
> 
> Now you have a problem with one of the pictures? You don't agree with the information in it? Thats cool, use your own method.
> This is the method I agree with (and thousands of other growers). Lots of us like to see amber trichomes before harvesting (it's fine that you don't). I can find a lots of authors and other good sources who use this method as well. For every person you say the pictures is not science, I can find some one who will dispute it. This is not such a bad thing my brotha, we are all trying our best to grow the best weed possible. To be honest, I don't like that picture and would pull it off if I could still edit that post, the quality is real bad and almost un-readable. Also, I did not want to make a post on when to harvest, I just put it in so folks could see some sort of reverance that was not mine. I also said (if you bothered to read it) So you don't like that picture..... Let it go and move on (don't get so mad).
> ...



I asked you about the 3 day dry time you had in your 'guide'.
I didn't see that you also dry for 3 days in bags, I was not trying to "find a hole in your setup", I asked a simple question.
I did not get mad about that neither.


I don't 'have a problem with it' per se, I just think it's wrong to put a factually and scientifically incorrect (and old) image in a 'guide'.
It has nothing to do with "method".
It has everything to do with science and being right or wrong, and thereby providing proper information or wrong and misleading information.
I'm not mad at you for doing it, we all see this happening on this forum each day, in many subjects and categories.
I still think it's wrong though, and misleading (especially to new growers who don't know what to believe and believe a lot more than they should).

Stick with the science is what I say, we are growing plants, it's a science, there are right and wrong ways to do things (many a piece).

I'm not surprised that you and thousands of other people are wrong, it happens a lot, for every grower.
But presenting wrong information as factual information is not helpful to anyone.
It's not about "seeing amber trichomes at harvest", again you are stating an obvious fact, every grower gets amber trichomes, unless you have no clue what you're doing and harvest several weeks early.
I have amber trichomes on my plants as well, I however minimize their presence because CBN does not contribute properly to a fully realized high.


I'm not saying that trichomes changing colour and thereby gaining and losing new substances (mainly THC degrading into CBN) is not a science.
I am saying the image you presented is a wrong image, which was made by a person who didn't know the scientific facts.
It was known 20 years ago what cause an energetic high and what caused a couch lock high. That is mainly the reason why Sativa and Indica are revered whereas Ruderalis is sort of placed on the side.

I realize you wrote that trial and error is the best way, and I would tend to a agree to a degree with that, but providing proper and valid factual information is key to helping people learn.

All these myths which are thrown around and repeated always end up gaining huge support even without those believing in it know whether it's actually scientifically valid and fully factual.


----------



## codemonkey182 (Dec 30, 2011)

Followed your steps for my first grow and it worked out perfectly thanks for guide.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 30, 2011)

K0ijn, you never read anything, you just try and troll... I did not write this post to tell anyone when to harvest. I said I can't tell you . Need me to post that again for ya?

You use the word science real loose. I believe in the method of watching trichome color and I also know you are dead wrong with your facts and your so called proof. Most good growers look at trichome color (I am sure a few don't , we have seen that low quality bud a few times). Toss out a few phrases and say it's a well know science and then it is? I think not. 

I have had lots of good growers sample my harvest, do you need testimonials? Lets see a few of your harvests.

You don't use my method? Oh well , but don't call your method scientific fact and all the rest of us hurtful to new growers. Don't like what I am saying? Make your own thread after you have your first harvest and show us all how it's done.

Please quit trolling this thread with your nonsense.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 30, 2011)

codemonkey182 said:


> Followed your steps for my first grow and it worked out perfectly thanks for guide.


Sorry, codemonkey182, that last post was not ment for you. I am glad it worked for you and hope you can share a bit with some good friends.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 30, 2011)

Rumple said:


> K0ijn, you never read anything, you just try and troll... I did not write this post to tell anyone when to harvest. I said I can't tell you . Need me to post that again for ya?
> 
> You use the word science real loose. I believe in the method of watching trichome color and I also know you are dead wrong with your facts and your so called proof. Most good growers look at trichome color (I am sure a few don't , we have seen that low quality bud a few times). Toss out a few phrases and say it's a well know science and then it is? I think not.
> 
> ...



Now I'm a troll?


How is growing Cannabis using science 'loose?
It's biology, micro biology, chemistry and a whole lot of other sciences.

You know I'm dead wrong?
Where is the proof you speak of? I asked you to show it to me, and you haven't.
Instead you apparently know I'm wrong.
Another experienced grower said thank you to me for posting the updated version of the trichome colour image, and you thought he was thanking you, what exactly are you trying to twist around here?
We are tired of seeing this forum being fluttered with inaccurate and misleading information.

Again, I'm not talking about your 'method', I'm talking about the misleading image of trichome colours and details on them you have posted in the first post, not your drying method, not your curing method, the image.
It's an old, wrong image. This is what I have been saying all along, I'm not trying to attack you or degrade your opinion on how to grow.
I'm saying that you have posted a factually incorrect image. Other people have agree with me on this, I have not seen one experienced grower agree with you on your image (saying CBN is what causes couch lock effect high).


Again, I ask you to present me with the 'proof' you are talking about.
You said you had many kinds of proof, from "authors and other places", please show it to me.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 30, 2011)

Here is one (from good grower) https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/385918-simple-harvest-cure-step-step-2.html#post6842495

It's called biology, micro biology, chemistry and a whole lot of other sciences. <--This is what I based my facts on. 

Medical Growers like myself use the mix of compounds for pain relief. Watch Weed Wars on Discovery, the owner of the biggest legal bud store on earth talks about this a lot. Not all pot growers are growing for hippies going to a Fish concert. The stuff I grow is real strong and takes the pain away (great mix), what more do you want?
I did not add the comments to that picture you hate (came that way). If you don't like what you see, "turn the page".

Please no more trolling, this thread is for learning not flaming.

This is a No Trolling Zone


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 31, 2011)

Rumple said:


> Here is one (from good grower) https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/385918-simple-harvest-cure-step-step-2.html#post6842495
> 
> It's called biology, micro biology, chemistry and a whole lot of other sciences. <--This is what I based my facts on.
> 
> ...



Damn, you are ridiculous.

You link to this same thread, what some guy wrote about the quality of your weed. It has nothing to do with the trichome colour image you have on the first page of this thread. You said you had proof of how the image concerning trichome colours was correct or not.
You said you had proof from authors and "many other" sources.
However all you do is yap on about how your method is fine (which is completely off topic) and you cannot display any proof of what you have said.

This is turning into you just posting whatever is on your mind, you are not answering my questions, not showing any proof, and you are _still_ wrong about the image.
I'll repeat myself again, it's an old image, an OUTDATED image, not made by a person who knows his Cannabis.

I don't care about Weed Wars or Discovery or wether you are a medical grower, it has nothing to do with this discussion.

And you keep saying I am trolling you, all I do is provide valid information and you take offense because you are so fixed on an outdated image and won't listen to any reasoning.
I don't care what you do, do what you want, but I will not let you mislead people.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 31, 2011)

Get over it. Nothing I can do about the image (this thread is over 30 days old). I ask you again to quit trolling this thread. Google that image and find the other sites using it and troll them. I gave you proof and you dismiss it. Your obsessed with that image that I gave as an example on what folks use to decide harvest time. You fail to read anything and only look at pictures. Read this one more time:


> I can't tell you the exact time to chop your plant down. Some research can tell you how long to flower your strain for best results


After you have a harvest or two of your own, you might change your mind about when to cut down.
I need to keep things on topic and that is not my topic. So beat it troll. 

PLEASE STOP TROLLING THIS THREAD


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahah rumple thanks for the guide I've looked over your threads on some other sites and found them to be helpful. Gotta try the bag method next round. 

Trolls pop up you just can't feed them


----------



## Rumple (Dec 31, 2011)

I here you brotha, this site has the trolls real bad. Moderators won't help, I know one of the admins (friends from another site), I shot him an email. It is one thing to get trolled by a good grower, but to have a new grower go at me is just wrong.


----------



## k0ijn (Dec 31, 2011)

You gave no proof, the 'proof' you gave was a link to some guy who got some weed off of you and he liked it, that was it.
How the hell does that prove anything about trichomes?

Just keep repeating the same bullshit..




Rumple said:


> I here you brotha, this site has the trolls real bad. Moderators won't help, I know one of the admins (friends from another site), I shot him an email. It is one thing to get trolled by a good grower, but to have a new grower go at me is just wrong.


Hear*.

New grower?

You are ridiculous, and wrong.
I guess only experienced growers know you are wrong.

The amount of bullshit posted on this forum is getting out of hand, nobody but a few challenge it.
It's incredible.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 31, 2011)

How many time do I need to ask you to quit trolling this thread? I would like to get back on topic.
Was hoping you would apologize for ruining a good thread.
I am all about peace and not into your PC gamer bashing contest.
Please leave now.
Still friends.


----------



## peri ferrell (Jan 1, 2012)

my girls smelled horrible after harvest during hanging and after two days in the jar, they still smell nasty. i swear, if they had vaginas, i would run in the other direction.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 2, 2012)

View attachment 1970476 Now we can talk about harvesting and cure again:



> my girls smelled horrible after harvest during hanging and after two days in the jar, they still smell nasty. i swear, if they had vaginas, i would run in the other direction


It sounds like you put the buds in the jars wet, then sealed it up.
I sealed up an outdoor plant I grew on Maui when I was a kid. The whole thing rot and went bad on me, so I know that smell.
Sorry.


----------



## RockCreekRanger (Jan 3, 2012)

*What's Up? I just chopped yesterday and figured to add some extra filtration and circulation to dry my hanging cola's (short but fat!), and need to know if this would somehow decrease potency and/or flavor any. The Air cleaner is Magic Clean which is an photocatalytic and air ionizer which also has the purple UV lights inside. *


----------



## Rumple (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't tell you for sure what that will do. I would rather just use a small fan on low. I have Ozone generators that do the same thing (on a larger scale), I know they will kill your plant and cause your metal parts to rust real fast. Ozone cause rapid oxidization. So blowing them right on your plant might not be the best plan. Like I said, I don't know for sure.


----------



## k0ijn (Jan 3, 2012)

Rumple said:


> How many time do I need to ask you to quit trolling this thread? I would like to get back on topic.
> Was hoping you would apologize for ruining a good thread.
> I am all about peace and not into your PC gamer bashing contest.
> Please leave now.
> Still friends.


Again, I'm not trolling anything.
I'm asking you very simple questions which you cannot answer and thus you get upset.
You claim you have proof, you have showed none. All you did was link a post by some random guy who tasted your weed.
HOW is that scientifically valid information? Where are the authors back your method you claim?
Just because other people have posted the same wrong image that you have doesn't make it factually valid.
Your logic is so flawed.

If you continue to provoke by saying "back on topic", "now we can talk about harvesting and curing again" I will continue to let people know that you are talking bullshit.

You don't know what you're talking about and you are spreading false information.




peri ferrell said:


> my girls smelled horrible after harvest during hanging and after two days in the jar, they still smell nasty. i swear, if they had vaginas, i would run in the other direction.


Are you serious? That post is more on topic than the discussion of trichomes?
You are delusional..
Well done on bumping your thread on such a useless post...


----------



## k0ijn (Jan 3, 2012)

Serapis said:


> I've bookmarked this to provide to future requests on help with harvests. Good, up to date how to.


Yeah because we don't already have a much clearer and better harvest guide, which isn't providing false information....

Also, I find it funny how nobody has really spoken up about the loss of trichomes during the bag method.
When you place bud inside bags with shredded paper and you then turn the weed around, you lose a great amount of trichomes.
Trichomes don't rehydrate, and when they're dry, they are brittle and can easily fall off.

Nice way to lower the potential potency of your bud...


----------



## RockCreekRanger (Jan 3, 2012)

So, how do you dry/cure?


----------



## Rumple (Jan 4, 2012)

Some stuff I have curing from last months harvest. Trichomes are in tact and stacked.




https://www.rollitup.org/members/rumple-302998/albums/my-pictures-26272/1972993-021/









I know, my trim job sucks, but I hate doing it (takes hours) and I rush through it.

K0iijn, after smoking one bowl of my bud, we would be the best of friends. I guarantee it. You would not be looking for more potency, just another peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## SimonD (Jan 4, 2012)

Rumple said:


> Trichomes are in tact and stacked.


It's mostly fuzz, for a lack of a better descriptor. Look at the bud under a microscope.

Simon


----------



## Rumple (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree. The pictures are the best I can do with my Cannon PowerShot A590 (not a great cam). I do have a microscope and a loupe, but it won't work at all with this camera. If you have any tips on how to get closer (clear pictures of trichome heads) photo I will try it.

Let me see if I can do a bit better. Under the microscope, the trichome heads are in tact and stacked.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 4, 2012)

This is as close as I can get with my camera:


Years ago I took some fresh bud pictures with an older cam (sorry I gave it to my nephew). It was a lower megapixel unit, but it got in real close. I call this photo "What a way to die":


----------



## SimonD (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's what I can tell you: I start collecting kief from the moment the product leaves the drying rack. Literally. My personal process isn't all that different from yours, in concept, but I obviously don't use paper bags. I use what are in essence very large kief boxes to slow the drying process. Heh, I've got a whole apparatus going, but I digress. This wasn't cheap to have built and the hassle around the security issues was, well, a hassle, but the cost was small compared to how much kief gets collected. I have a tumbler, as well, and I get the same if not more by simply collecting what falls out, anyway, compared to running quality skuff. Granted, the scale is different, but the point is the same: you'd be amazed by how much just falls away.

Simon


----------



## Rumple (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to see a picture of what you are trying to describe. Was hoping for some photo taking tips to get a clear picture of my trichomes.
About Kief: I now only grow for my wife who won't have anything to do with bubble hash or kief, so I have never worked hard on kief collecting. I tried to get her to try it (via a bud grinder with a screen attached), but she said it gives her the same high as bubble hash (too much for the lady I guess). Most of my trimmings go in the fire-place now days. It is kinda sad I am unable to explore other parts of this hobby of mine. I used to make bubble hash with friends that I "donated jars of bud to, but now they grow their own or have stopped smoking weed. We are in our late 40's and have very few friends that smoke herb.

I can see the point about the rough paper knocking trichomes off the bud. Even more so when it is rotated in the bags. No doubt, any handling of your bud, will cause some damaged heads.


> It is very important to take your time and be gentle in every step of harvesting. It's a good idea to always be gentle with your weed at any stage. Manhandling your bud will cause the trichomes to break off (you don't want that).


 After looking at the end result under the microscope, I can see very little evidence of broken heads. Most of the broken heads can be found at the places I grab the bud during trimming. I am sure some break off no matter how careful I am, but I feel the amount is insignificant and minute at best (you would have to see my stuff for yourself to really know what I am talking about). I would have built a killer drying box if this bag method was not working out so well (I have lots of tools).


----------



## SimonD (Jan 5, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I would like to see a picture of what you are trying to describe.


That's not going to happen for a more than one reason.



> *I now only grow for my wife* who won't have anything to do with bubble hash or kief, so I have never worked hard on kief collecting. I tried to get her to try it (via a bud grinder with a screen attached), but she said it gives her the same high as bubble hash (too much for the lady I guess). Most of my trimmings go in the fire-place now days. It is kinda sad I am unable to explore other parts of this hobby of mine. I used to make bubble hash with friends that I "donated jars of bud to, but now they grow their own or have stopped smoking weed. We are in our late 40's and have very few friends that smoke herb.


You mean you don't smoke?

Simon


----------



## Rumple (Jan 5, 2012)

I have never smoked anything I have grown. I have the kinda job that checks all the time and my whole life is tied up in my career. If you knew what I did for a living you would understand why it is impossible for me to smoke. I have never been much of a drinker as well. So I'm cool with it.

My wife needs it. Her doctor asked her to look into cannabis before it was "legal" in California. I hate the idea of giving money to drug dealers and supporting violent cartels. So with the help of overgrow.com and some patient mentors I learned to grow my own indoors.

My father was the real deal hippy pot grower (not kidding). I grew up on Maui and watched him grow crops outdoors. I had plants of my own by age 11. But never tried smoking until high school. It was not my thing, so I moved on.

I still love this hobby and can't get enough of the beautiful plants that we all grow (or try to). I have met hundreds of growers over the years and found some great friends. I just had one guy from the forums come all the way from Kansas to hang out at my pad and talk about growing weed.

I'm sure the fact I don't even smoke weed will be used to dismiss any advice I give. Nothing I can do to remedy this fact (unfortunately).


----------



## Rumple (Jan 5, 2012)

Still waiting on some photo taking tips.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jan 5, 2012)

im confused.... you said you dont smoke (job, etc), but you know how your plant tastes and smokes, etc, etc.
Do you just go by what others tell you? *shrug*


----------



## Rumple (Jan 5, 2012)

That is correct sir. I do rely on folks I have met here on the forums to review the stuff I grow. But the sad fact is I don't get to taste it myself.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jan 5, 2012)

ahhh. cool, wasnt sure how all that worked.
you in the west coast by chance?


----------



## Rumple (Jan 5, 2012)

I am in SoCal. You can check out a review I got last year --> here. I have a few others, but it is not something I write down everythime it happens. My wife is pretty good at telling me what she likes, and I am growing for here after all.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jan 5, 2012)

thats cool. im next door in the valley of the sun! probably going to be heading out that way in march for my bday (6-flags. beach. the usual. lol). we should get some coffee when im in town!
gotta say the buds after 6+ months look very nice! sucks you cant smoke it but i bet you enjoy the smell more than anything. Good stuff man! keep it up!


----------



## Rumple (Jan 5, 2012)

I love the smell! This White widow I grow has a very strong smell that fills the whole house when a jar is cracked. Tuesday night I took some close up pictures, the smell woke my wife up in the other room.
I would love to hook up over a coffee.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 7, 2012)

Let me know when your in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 12, 2012)

Rumple,

Yes there is a reason. Will be writing about it in the next book. Go with what works, it is not all in your head. We are just starting to learn the how and why of much in cannabis.

Jorge




*From:* Edited
*Sent:* Friday, January 06, 2012 8:39 AM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* Trichome Color



One more question that has been a hot debate.

My wife likes the effects a 30% amber 70% milky trichome harvest gives her. Is there a scientific reason she likes the effect of a high amber harvest? She uses it for pain relief and says late harvest buds take away the pain better then all milky peak harvest do. A lot of my grow friends tell me to harvest at 100% milky trichome, but when I do, the jars don't get touched. Please clear this up for me (if you can).
Is it all in her head?
When we hook up this summer, would you rather test some of my all milky harvest or the mix?

I love Spain, I did my gulf war service in a CB unit located in Rota. The beach was killer and the girls.... slim and sexy. One last place in the world that welcomes Americans.
Sorry for spelling your name wrong. 
Your friend, Rumple.


Dried and ready to smoke.


----------



## althor (Jan 14, 2012)

I have been using Rumple's method for every one of my harvests since the very first. Works perfectly.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks althor.

Jorge Cervantes and I agree that looking for a good mix of amber trichomes will give a real nice effect. The amber gives a real narcotic effect. Skip to 1:06 of this video to get Jorges point of view.

[video=youtube;fvostZHkbEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvostZHkbEQ&amp;t=1h6m[/video]


----------



## Rumple (Jan 24, 2012)

But not everyone likes the narcotic effect the amber trichomes gives. Test it at different stages and find what works for you.


----------



## SectionX (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome grow you got there, love the info you've provided. Will try this exact method on my next harvest =). Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 4, 2012)

Let us know how it comes out


----------



## althor (Feb 5, 2012)

Rumple, do you ever grow any other strains just to give your wife some variety? There are some really outstanding strains that I am sure you could do alot with and your wife would enjoy very much.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 7, 2012)

althor said:


> Rumple, do you ever grow any other strains just to give your wife some variety? There are some really outstanding strains that I am sure you could do alot with and your wife would enjoy very much.


I currently keep two mother plants. One White Widow and a purple strain that we don't have a name for.






When I first started indoor growing I tried more strains then I can remember. I have some harvest pictures of some Master Kush I tried for a while.
Master Kush buds from the same plant:


----------



## employedmale (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, those are impressive. That purple stain looks particularly interesting.


----------



## employedmale (Feb 7, 2012)

This is surely the best method I have seen. I love the brown bag layering. Many people put their buds in jars too soon. Brown paper lets the moisture out slow, the way we like. However, temp and humidity are huge factors especially if you live in an area where they have large fluctuations through out the ear.


----------



## Firsttimer111 (Feb 19, 2012)

Need help am at wk 9.5 ov blue cheese thy 80 milky 20 amber if I flush wil tht percentage change or do I keep goin til 50/50 thn flush?


----------



## Rumple (Feb 19, 2012)

You need to harvest ASAP. I would flush with pure water for the next seven days. Checnge the water out after three days.


----------



## Rumple (Mar 16, 2012)

Last months of post are gone?


----------



## Rumple (Mar 17, 2012)

It's ok, nothing missed but some trolling.


----------



## wesmokedatkush (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey thanks for putting that guide together, very helpful!

What nutrients do you mix to make your buds so beautiful


----------



## Rumple (Apr 5, 2012)

I use General Hydroponics Flora series nutrients. I feed using the Lucas formula.


----------



## Kingdevin510 (Apr 6, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I use General Hydroponics Flora series nutrients. I feed using the Lucas formula.


hey rumple when you flush do you still ph and is tap water fine or still need distilled? is the whitewidow from dinafem... lol thx for help


----------



## Rumple (Apr 6, 2012)

My RO water comes out at 6.0, so I don't bother with the PH balance. I made my White Widow mother over eight years ago from a pack of Nirvana seeds I bought for ten bucks. I plan on keeping her as long as I am growing weed. It is the best we have found after years of trying.


----------



## Assyria lights (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for that Excellent just Excellent!!


----------



## Rumple (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (May 10, 2012)

Nice thread Rumple. +REp


----------



## Rumple (May 11, 2012)

Thank you, it means a lot to hear kind words from other growers.


----------



## ndeehel (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome guide/thread! Appreciate the step-by-step pics and the explanation/rationale for examining the.
I am on day 61 of my first ever grow from seed (unknown strain, but seeds came from local growers). My next grow will be from pre-selected strains.

I was operating under the "color of the hairs" harvest strategy (i.e. harvest when 75% of the hair turns red). Reading this, I am going to try and find a microscope so I can actually examine the trics and see whats up. I would like to get the maximum psychoactive effect and don't care much about the analgesic, as I am a non-medical smoker. Well, I guess you could make a small case for stress relief/winding down being very lightly "medical" in nature, but I live in the woods on the east coast of Canada and no one bothers us here anyway. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Rumple (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to write that, made my day.
Thank You.


----------



## nflguy (Jun 19, 2012)

Excellent, EXCELLENT thread rumple  I am in the process of harvesting my very first white widow and I'm referring to this thread religiously. Two quick questions though... I think you said you leave them hang for 72 hours before brown bagging them. Is that kinda set in stone or do you go by how moist they still are at the 72 hour mark. Mine will still be fairly moist at that time and was just wondering. Also, does the brown bagging bring out more flavor or diminish the "green" taste? Again, thanks for this thread and +rep to you.


----------



## Rumple (Jun 20, 2012)

In most climates, you can't get all the moisture out of the plant in 72 hours. All the bags do is even out the drying process to all the buds no matter the size. So you don't get crispy small buds and soggy big ones.

Good weed tends to make folks friendly.


----------



## Rumple (Jun 20, 2012)

ndeehel said:


> Awesome guide/thread! Appreciate the step-by-step pics and the explanation/rationale for examining the.
> I am on day 61 of my first ever grow from seed (unknown strain, but seeds came from local growers). My next grow will be from pre-selected strains.
> 
> I was operating under the "color of the hairs" harvest strategy (i.e. harvest when 75% of the hair turns red). Reading this, I am going to try and find a microscope so I can actually examine the trics and see whats up. I would like to get the maximum psychoactive effect and don't care much about the analgesic, as I am a non-medical smoker. Well, I guess you could make a small case for stress relief/winding down being very lightly "medical" in nature, but I live in the woods on the east coast of Canada and no one bothers us here anyway.
> ...


Always a good idea to check the trichome color. The hair color tends to be less reliable. Most folks say the White Widow I grow has the best high when harvested with 20% to 30% amber trichomes (narcotic high). Your results and preference will vary.


----------



## Rumple (Jun 22, 2012)

nflguy said:


> Excellent, EXCELLENT thread rumple  I am in the process of harvesting my very first white widow and I'm referring to this thread religiously. Two quick questions though... I think you said you leave them hang for 72 hours before brown bagging them. Is that kinda set in stone or do you go by how moist they still are at the 72 hour mark. Mine will still be fairly moist at that time and was just wondering. Also, does the brown bagging bring out more flavor or diminish the "green" taste? Again, thanks for this thread and +rep to you.


Please post some pictures of your dried buds and let us know how it went.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 22, 2012)

Rumple said:


> That was a single plant grow. It is the norm now days in my grow room. We only grow what we can smoke, so two plants was over-kill.


WOW! That is very impressive! PLUS... this is an excellent tutorial and very well written. Single-indoor-plant (WW too, so) and with a yield like that? EXCELLENT! TY


----------



## jap2020 (Jun 22, 2012)

what seed bank is that whitewidiow from?


----------



## Rumple (Jun 24, 2012)

HapaHaole said:


> WOW! That is very impressive! PLUS... this is an excellent tutorial and very well written. Single-indoor-plant (WW too, so) and with a yield like that? EXCELLENT! TY


You are very welcome.


----------



## Rumple (Jun 27, 2012)

jap2020 said:


> what seed bank is that whitewidiow from?


It is Nirvana White Widow.


----------



## Rumple (Jul 8, 2012)

Just checked the site I bought my Nirvana seeds from. Was a long time ago but they are still around. Everyonedoesit.com


----------



## HapaHaole (Aug 5, 2012)

Aloha Rumple~

Just finished my 3rd harvest. I did them differently; as information was attained and gathered.
My AK's I did with this technique and the results were perfect, first time. 
I'm still having some issues with the first batch's RH levels fluctuating bc I did not bag 'em (and I am learning as I go here).
Sour D can smoke in a doob this morning, and feel pretty close @ 2.5 days...
On my way to get lunch bags to shread right now!

Just wanted to say thanks again brah~


----------



## Rumple (Aug 6, 2012)

I am pure Haole, but spent my whole childhood on Maui.


----------



## secretsparty (Aug 10, 2012)

prior to harvest should I not water the soil? Should I wait until the soil is dry to cut? any tips?


----------



## Rumple (Aug 11, 2012)

I water normally (pure water for last 10 to 14 days). I know some folks have some pretty good sounding reasons to let it dry out before the chop. I think mine comes out better then if I chopping down a plant that is wilted and sagging. regardless, this method will work no matter if you water or not.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 21, 2012)

It's ok to skip one watering cycle to speed up the process.


----------



## keefbox420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I have been asked a number of times about harvesting and curing. I understand that there are as many ways to cure Marijuana as there are Marijuana strains. It seems that no two growers do it alike.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


over dry is better than moist but you DO NOT want to remove all water then your fucked and it seems to me the paper bag shreds are completely unnecessary they will pull all the water out of the nugs if not careful!!!!plus a waist of time on a already time consuming process


----------



## Rumple (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for that insight.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 24, 2012)

such a nice plant to mess it up with a drying process like that.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## thehole (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful big girl. Great argument for the less is more theory in limited spaces. I've seen those pictures on other forums so I'm not sure who to congratulate for the job well done. 

I have to agree with Jew, I don't get the paper bag thing. I'm assuming that is what he means by "mess it up". 

We each have our own way I guess.

Here is my dry room. Big buds on top, smaller bud on bottom, trim and popcorn on floor of room. Exhaust fan/carbon filter. Temp gauge. Small clip fan pointed at one side away from buds. 5-10 days and into the mason jars they go. 

What exactly are the paper bags suppose to do? If it's about an "even" dry, the proper time, temp and humidity do all this. 

Again, to each their own.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 24, 2012)

Very nice setup, and I bet it works real nice.

I have been harvesting every 70 to 80 days for the last seven years, so I was able to try loads of different dry and cure methods. I like the bags because the dry is even between the very small buds and the real big ones. The moisture seems to spread evenly out in the paper. The end product comes out very smooth, with perfect texture. I have had other folks from the forums review my bud (click here), and they tend to agree about the quality. Getting folks to help trim is the big issue in my house. The wife and I have had a few fights over who has to trim.
I don't get upset if folks don't think my product or techniques are good. Sometimes I can learn something new, or open the eyes of someone who has never tried my methods. I am more incline to listen to someone who is holding up buds better then the ones that I can produce (much better than negative text).

Good weed tends to make folks friendly, so I can tell "thehole" is growing some killer weed at his casa.


----------



## thehole (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL "who has to trim". It's not always that easy or fun is it? Certain strains can be a bitch. And I've actually come to the point in a long trim a few times where I start complaining about how much bud I have left to trim. Taking a 15 minute break every 45 has helped me cope better but an extra set of hands is always nice. 

I agree with you completely friend. 

Thank You. Amongst my friends and family I am the king of weed, but in the big big world I am a nobody. I like it that way.

Nobody can argue about your growing abilities because those are some wicked sized buds in those harvest pics. I shoot for half pound a plant to, usually get it if a heat spell doesn't stick around too long in the summer months. I absolutely love fall/winter grows, so much easier to need to keep a grow room warmer then colder. 

I'm strictly FFOF after many tries with other soil/soilless mixes. Moving to supersoils in the future. I see you use a bucket system. Have you ever done soil? And do you supply extra Co2 or are you a fresh air intake guy like myself?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 24, 2012)

Rumple said:


> Good weed tends to make folks friendly, .


Keep telling yourself that. maybe one day it will come true


----------



## Rumple (Aug 24, 2012)

thehole said:


> LOL "who has to trim". It's not always that easy or fun is it? Certain strains can be a bitch. And I've actually come to the point in a long trim a few times where I start complaining about how much bud I have left to trim. Taking a 15 minute break every 45 has helped me cope better but an extra set of hands is always nice.
> 
> I agree with you completely friend.
> 
> ...


I grew for years in Vic's super soil before switching to DWC. I love Vic's because it made growing weed so damn simple. DWC reduced my cycle time in half as did the CO2 enrichment. I run my CO2 at 2000-PPM (don't jump on me for running it so high) the whole time. My veg is 10 to 14 days. Google bubble bucket to see the design I use, it shows up as the first hit in Google or Bing.

With the short cycle time, I can try adjustments and see results pretty fast. I give just about every theory that sounds reasonable a shot and check results based on what my current system puts out. The leaving your plants in the dark for days right before harvest does nothing and is a waste of time if not counter productive. I have seen others who do it that make claims of great results and even a study from a seed bank. It just does zero for my setup. But I did try it with an open mind. I chop my plants right when the light cycle is scheduled to come back on.

*Vic*'*s* Super Soil:

*1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft) *
*8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source *
*4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source *
*1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source *
*3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering *
*4 cups kelp meal. *
*9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings *

*- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit (uncovered) 1-2 weeks before use.*


----------



## Rumple (Aug 24, 2012)

I setup closet grows for medical patients in my spare time (free of charge). I never tell them to start out using my bucket design or any type of hydro. I always get them a bag of FFOF and Fox farms three part plant food (big bloom, grow big, tiger bloom). Very simple and effective. Most never change to hydro after using FFOF.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 25, 2012)

I have tried fresh air, but CO2 enrichment is huge. Costs a lot to get started but very effective.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 25, 2012)

keefbox420 said:


> over dry is better than moist but you DO NOT want to remove all water then your fucked and it seems to me the paper bag shreds are completely unnecessary they will pull all the water out of the nugs if not careful!!!!plus a waist of time on a already time consuming process


The process I use does not take any longer then hang drying. With any type of drying process you use, it will have risks if left unchecked.


----------



## thehole (Aug 25, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Keep telling yourself that. maybe one day it will come true


Your friends ain't that bad Jew.


----------



## thehole (Aug 25, 2012)

"*My veg is 10 to 14 days."

Now is this clones that have been rooting for a few weeks and then the 14 days veg? I just can't see vegging only a few weeks total using a clone or from seed and getting any decent weight in flower. 

I'm always interesting in learning. I made the mistake early on thinking I knew everything so I take in most info from others, not all. 

So if I only do 4 girls at a time, how much $ and labor would it take to switch to this bucket system and what is the learning curve? 
*


----------



## thehole (Aug 25, 2012)

Here is the thing with Co2 and me. 

We have an amazing intake system that brings in huge CFMs of fresh outside air, I can easily route it to the room where my rooms are located. But being I exhaust inside my home in the cold months, I fear using Co2 will set off our Co2 alarms or may cause a danger to people who sleep here being the plants day time is our night time. Is that a valid concern or is using Co2 in the rooms safe? I also fear finding a regular supplier of Co2 would be a risk. If all my fears are not valid, what would a tank, regulator and hardware initally cost for a 5x7x8high flower room and a 4x4x6 1/2 high veg room?


----------



## Rumple (Aug 26, 2012)

CO2 can be dangerous if it is able to displace the O2 in your room. Possible but very unlikely. We just don't add lethal amounts.
I pay $13 a tank from a welding supply store. CO2 has hundreds of legal uses (most as propellant for beer or chalking football fields)

Day one:












Ten days later:






I have a few journals you can reference, but most journals I have done was for grow light companies who want me to test lights for them. If you want the links and more details, page me and you can get a day by day growth rate and photos. But most of my current veg times range between ten and fourteen days.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 26, 2012)

CO2 is a big investment that can take a long time to get back from. You have to buy your first tank, then only pay for refills. Always buy your tanks from the place you plan on refilling from. Never buy them real nice aluminum tanks because most folks only do exchanges and you will get back a beat up steel one. My place charged me $95 for each tank (I bought two), and $13 to refill it. I go through both tanks per grow (give or take).

I use a cheap regulator found on Ebay ($100). Make sure it has two gages (compound), the single gage units work but won't tell you how much CO2 you have left in your tank.

The last part is the wallet buster.. Your controller. I love the CHHC1 (new model is the CHHC4) from Sentinel. They run between $550 and $600. It will take total control of your room with the exception of the light timer. It can be hooked up to a PC as well. I run mine remote (in the attic).


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 26, 2012)

i veg from clone for 3 weeks in organic soil and get 8 ounces per plant with no co2


----------



## Rumple (Aug 26, 2012)

*I caught a fish thissssssssssssss big!
*





Thats not bad, CO2 would probly give you a 25% more in less time . I used to get resluts like that until I switched to CO2 enrichment.


----------



## D3monic (Aug 26, 2012)

I use co2 on my planted aquarium, my reactor started leaking so it was a good excuse to snag my 5gal tank and use in grow. I don't have a meter that reads ppm but I just let it run at 2 bps


----------



## thehole (Aug 27, 2012)

OK. Looks like clones that have been rooting a few weeks I'm assuming then 14 days of veg so a good month which is half the time it takes me to get where I want to be from seed. 700+ is doable but not in the space we have now. Maybe when we move into our new home and I build a new setup I will switch over to Co2 and bubbles, but being I'm getting my half pounders now under current conditions and I don't trust the Co2 in the spare bedroom we have now, I'm sticking. Great info though.

I may begin some mothers next grow and see what difference if any clones have over seeds in my setup. I think I will wait to decide on doing bubble buckets being the Co2 probably gives that type of system the real advantage. 

All good stuff!


----------



## Rumple (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah clones sure save a lot of time and guess work


----------



## Rumple (Sep 2, 2012)

I would work on getting a good clone system and mother setup before doing CO2


----------



## Rumple (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't think the CO2 works better in hydro, I'm pretty sure it's about the same.


----------



## thehole (Sep 5, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I don't think the CO2 works better in hydro, I'm pretty sure it's about the same.


Hmm. I always thought since hydro grew out plants in veg quicker then in soil Co2 would work better there. But there is no doubt added Co2 helps overall production but to what degree IDK.

Definitely will get a clone/mom setup going long before Co2. 

Is the best way to deliver still tank/regulator setup?


----------



## Rumple (Sep 7, 2012)

Depends on the size of your room. Big rooms are best ran off a generator.


----------



## Ojai High (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Rumple for your excellent tutorial.


----------



## Rumple (Sep 9, 2012)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Rumple (Sep 14, 2012)

Also you need a real good cooling system if you plan on using a CO2 generator. Tanks don't make any heat.


----------



## ekane (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice... What nutes?


----------



## Rumple (Sep 21, 2012)

General Hydroponics


----------



## grower215 (Sep 21, 2012)

sorry i dont have time to read all the comments... for your drying space what is your average rh and temps?
where i want to dry my temps are 68 to 74 and my rh is 45% to 57%.... just trying to see if i have good drying conditions.
thanks


----------



## Rumple (Sep 23, 2012)

One of the main reasons I use the "bag method" is because of the various ranges of humidity in my attic space.


----------



## Rumple (Sep 25, 2012)

Today it's about 52% but after a rain it goes way up to damp.


----------



## Rumple (Oct 3, 2012)

Another good guide is A PERFECT DRY is more important than a good cure. Here is how to do it


----------



## halliemeadows (Oct 3, 2012)

those leaves? nice for tea - elegant tutorial; thanks


----------



## Rumple (Oct 4, 2012)

I just dry them out so they burn well in the fireplace. Let me see if I can find some uses for fan leaves. Anyone use fan leaves for anything?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Oct 6, 2012)

i have somehow lost the lovely smell i used to get when i'd open up my jars. i'm here this a.m. to review some drying/curing info. 

i used to use the hang/paperbag/ball jar method but then stopped using the bags for some reason. 

i've been drying too fast lately (cutting the colas into bite sized buds), mostly becasue even after many crops, i'm still anxious to see how much weight i got this time. although the buds smell great when chopped, there isn't much smell when i open the ball jars. it's annoying. i have 4 different genetics running and enough plants to try a few methods. i want the smell back damn it! 

oddly enough though, even though i don't think there is much odor to the buds, when i took 2 oz for a drive one day (triple wrapped in freezer bags), as i was leaving the car i went WOAH because i caught a wiff of it while i swung the bag it was in. sometimes i wonder if i'm just so saturated with pot that i don't notice. 


i'm retired and my life cycle basically revolves around how much pot i have, how much i need and when i need to flip the vegging plants into flower. sometimes i don't know what day it is, but i know how long my babies have been in flower and when they need feeding. 

after reading about several different methods of drying/curing, a few of which i've used over the years, i've decided to try 3 or 4 of them to see which best fits my low humidity grow room. i'm going to grab some paper bags. i wish i remembered why i stopped using them.




OH, and i toss fan leaves.


----------



## greenery4all (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi! Thanks, Rumple, for this guide - very informative and well-done! That's a good idea to wear gloves while handling them, so the sap doesn't stick to your skin. I just discovered that plain old rubbing alcohol works wonders to remove sap from skin, scissors, trays, etc. Just in case you touch something sticky after your gloves are off!Previously I used nail polish remover, but rubbing alcohol is much better.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 8, 2012)

No mention of how awful new jars smell. Do you just wipe them out with a clean cloth or do you wash them before using?


----------



## Rumple (Oct 11, 2012)

Sencha said:


> No mention of how awful new jars smell. Do you just wipe them out with a clean cloth or do you wash them before using?


If they have a bad smell I run them through the dishwasher.


----------



## Rumple (Oct 15, 2012)

greenery4all said:


> Hi! Thanks, Rumple, for this guide - very informative and well-done! That's a good idea to wear gloves while handling them, so the sap doesn't stick to your skin. I just discovered that plain old rubbing alcohol works wonders to remove sap from skin, scissors, trays, etc. Just in case you touch something sticky after your gloves are off!Previously I used nail polish remover, but rubbing alcohol is much better.


I have been told rubbing alcohol and olive oil works for removing the sap.


----------



## greenery4all (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh I'll have to try olive oil! Alcohol really dries out my fingers. Thanks!


----------



## Rumple (Oct 23, 2012)

I tried the olive oil and it did help, but not as effective as the floves.


----------



## magoo63 (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you burbing the jars while they cure? Also what do you do pre harvest if anything. Thanks


----------



## Rumple (Oct 27, 2012)

Most folks burp the jars daily or even twice daily, I can only remember to do it a few times a week. My wife raiding the jars seems to give the same effect.

I flush with pure water for seven to ten days before harvest.


----------



## enterskope (Oct 27, 2012)

hey rumple..i need some serious help....ive been growing for a while now and ive gotten pretty good at it...the only thing is...i have never really practiced the drying /curing methods you are speaking of extensively....i just normally trim all my buds up very nice and patiently....i take the bigger buds and cut them into smaller ones so they wont mold...then lay everything out on cardboard or some screen....i keep the temperature in the room at about 75 degrees with no intake and no exhaust and the humidity stays around 45% - 50%....i have never put anything in jars for a curing process....this maybe my problem and i really need some help badly.....ive always wanted my buds to be really really tight but they have never gotten like ive wanted them....i have a friend of mine...he is not a grower....and i refuse to tell him that i grow.....but he is always showing me his weed and it looks soooo much better than mine! im sick of this! his buds are soooo freaking heavy and they stank wayyyy better than mine! my buds never get heavy and they stay fluffy! i dont want fluffy dried weed anymore...i want some heavy..solid..tight buds! why are my buds always fluffy and they never ever get super tight like his does?

PLEASE HELP RUMPLE


----------



## Rumple (Oct 30, 2012)

I would bet it has more to do with your growing rather then your drying. Strain, lights, nutrients can effect how tight your buds come out. If all your strains come out loose, then my next bet would be the amount of light your grow is getting. Keeping the lights close (without burning) and having enough of it is very important. Page me for a simple lighting chart.


----------



## enterskope (Nov 1, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I would bet it has more to do with your growing rather then your drying. Strain, lights, nutrients can effect how tight your buds come out. If all your strains come out loose, then my next bet would be the amount of light your grow is getting. Keeping the lights close (without burning) and having enough of it is very important. Page me for a simple lighting chart.


i was also told that it had something to do with them being either sativa or indica...and....the curing process also....im embarassed to tell you...but i dont know how to page you..sorry
would love to get the lighting chart though


----------



## MjAdvocate (Nov 6, 2012)

Usually this fluffiness is due to the light during the flowering stage. (Assuming its an indica which results in denser buds already). The curing process doesnt have anything to do with how dense they'll end up. Check the distance/wattage of your light and make sure its pleantiful for you plant otherwise during flowering your buds will themselves stretch to the light, resulting in 'fluffy' nug's. 
My recommendation to you would be INCREASE the light you use during your flowering stage by 25-50% and you should get the beautiful buds we all desire


----------



## gibbs0828 (Nov 6, 2012)

This is perfection in my eyes! I salute you..


----------



## smokeybonez420 (Nov 8, 2012)

Rumple said:


> I would bet it has more to do with your growing rather then your drying. Strain, lights, nutrients can effect how tight your buds come out. If all your strains come out loose, then my next bet would be the amount of light your grow is getting. Keeping the lights close (without burning) and having enough of it is very important. Page me for a simple lighting chart.


rumple ive been reading all your info for past year. ive been growin for three years outdoors an u have taken me from a plant that put out a half ounce tops to one that yields 4 oz easy. i was wondering if you could point me in the right direction with a led grow light. i dont wanna shell out hundreds of dollars on a china light. i also dont wanna purchase a led light that someone recommends purely based on they make money for referal. i have never bought one. i have heard ufos are best way to go. i have a room that is 2.5 by 8 ft but im gunna start small proberly 2.5 x 4 just 2 plants to start. i will make room bigger when i can afford more lights. thanks man i appreciate all the work you do helping the novices. i respect your opinion.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 8, 2012)

smokeybonez420 said:


> rumple ive been reading all your info for past year. ive been growin for three years outdoors an u have taken me from a plant that put out a half ounce tops to one that yields 4 oz easy. i was wondering if you could point me in the right direction with a led grow light. i dont wanna shell out hundreds of dollars on a china light. i also dont wanna purchase a led light that someone recommends purely based on they make money for referal. i have never bought one. i have heard ufos are best way to go. i have a room that is 2.5 by 8 ft but im gunna start small proberly 2.5 x 4 just 2 plants to start. i will make room bigger when i can afford more lights. thanks man i appreciate all the work you do helping the novices. i respect your opinion.


Ok, first thing, this is a little off topic. I will try and answer the question regardless.
Myself and a few colleagues have been testing LED lamps for quite some time now (I will send you some links to published results), but I am not one who thinks LEDs are going to out perform HID lamps of the same wattage. In fact to harvest the same amount in the same time it is my opinion you will have to use more wattage if you choose a LED lamp (opposite of what the LED sales guy will tell you). Most of the tests done comparing HIDs to LEDs are done by folks with a vested interest in the sales of the product, or a guy who is real impressed to get a bunch of free lights.

That said, LED lights will grow some nice bud. But you have to keep the plants short (3' tall or less) and keep the tops real close to the source of the light. Bud not placed close to the lamp will be undersized and fluffly. So short small grows do well with LEDs. You won't yield as much in the same amount of time, but you will get some decent harvests and good quality bud (if done correct). You still need to ventilate your grow room (regardless of what the sales guy say), they do make heat. 360 watts of LED lights made my grow room cycle hourly during the cold season, but that is a good thing, you need to control the humidity. We did use a lot less CO2 during the tests.

I have lots of LEDs in my attic (almost brand new) that I did not pay for, but I am growing today with a HID system that I bought myself.

I will send you links to the grow tests and some lamps I feel work well.

Some pictures of bud grown by me using LED lamps:


----------



## Rumple (Nov 8, 2012)

*smokeybonez420
*In order to get PMs you have to turn on the setting to allow other members to message you.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 18, 2012)

gibbs0828 said:


> This is perfection in my eyes! I salute you..
> 
> View attachment 2401257


You are quite welcome.
Peace, R.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 2, 2012)

Flowering day 30 of my current single plant grow:


----------



## annierox (Dec 8, 2012)

Would it be harmful to my final smoke if I only hung them for 48 hours, but then kept them in the paper bags a bit longer to make up for it?

Thanks


----------



## blazingrngras (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome post. At the start if the post there were pics of "not done and Done" Mine one plant was "Done" looking for almost a month before i harvested. The thing bout it is that it looked done but the trics were not the pistils turned redish brown and receeded. is this okay.I harvested as close to 100% milky for the active head high light body high. i just jarred or started the curing process last night after a 7 day drying period. I could not tell if they were dry enough to jar or not the buds are so thick. Also i never lost the smell of my plants. They are bagseed and they stink of grapefruit they also have a purple pheno in there somewhere. Do you think that all is wel


----------



## Rumple (Dec 9, 2012)

annierox said:


> Would it be harmful to my final smoke if I only hung them for 48 hours, but then kept them in the paper bags a bit longer to make up for it?
> 
> Thanks


If your harvest is small and/or your humidity is real low, then it would be ok to hang them for two days, then go to the bags.


----------



## localsmoker (Dec 11, 2012)

very nice i like the way you explain everything


----------



## Rumple (Dec 13, 2012)

blazingrngras said:


> Awesome post. At the start if the post there were pics of "not done and Done" Mine one plant was "Done" looking for almost a month before i harvested. The thing bout it is that it looked done but the trics were not the pistils turned redish brown and receeded. is this okay.I harvested as close to 100% milky for the active head high light body high. i just jarred or started the curing process last night after a 7 day drying period. I could not tell if they were dry enough to jar or not the buds are so thick. Also i never lost the smell of my plants. They are bagseed and they stink of grapefruit they also have a purple pheno in there somewhere. Do you think that all is wel


It would be a good idea to check on the jars for mold. Opening the jars daily can help you inspect for the onset of mold and allow the moisture to escape. Without a hydrometer it can be tough to tell if it is too wet to jar. Be a good investment if you like to go from hanging straight to jars.

Harvesting by trichome color is not an exact science as well. Not all plants will give you the same results (based on color). Best way is to adjust your harvest slightly every time to gage what suits you. Everyone is different. Our White Widow is best at 20%-30% amber. We tried it at all different stages and this is what seems to work on this plant. Other plants we tried did not work out the same as the Widow.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 16, 2012)

blazingrngras said:


> Awesome post. At the start if the post there were pics of "not done and Done" Mine one plant was "Done" looking for almost a month before i harvested. The thing bout it is that it looked done but the trics were not the pistils turned redish brown and receeded. is this okay.I harvested as close to 100% milky for the active head high light body high. i just jarred or started the curing process last night after a 7 day drying period. I could not tell if they were dry enough to jar or not the buds are so thick. Also i never lost the smell of my plants. They are bagseed and they stink of grapefruit they also have a purple pheno in there somewhere. Do you think that all is wel


Thanks, I have had a great response from the folks here at Rollitup.

If you are not sure about the bud you put into jars, then you need to keep a close watch. Open the jars daily and inspect for the onset of mold. This is one of the main reasons I started using the "brown bag method". I did not have a hydrometer (before I found Marijuana forums and Amazon was a large woman) and it worked well for big thick buds as well as mixed in popcorn sized chunks.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 24, 2012)

If you think that your bud is still a little wet, leave it in the bag another day.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year Rollitup!


----------



## Rumple (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday's single plant Harvest:


----------



## indicantonio (Feb 12, 2013)

Amazing posts, real good info. Kind of lost now with harvesting/drying/curing you explained it beautifully. And also YEAH TRADER JOES!


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 20, 2013)

@Rumple

Thanks for all the great info! With your latest harvest, was it grown under LED or HPS, and what was the wattage? Those colas are insane.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 24, 2013)

indicantonio said:


> Amazing posts, real good info. Kind of lost now with harvesting/drying/curing you explained it beautifully. And also YEAH TRADER JOES!


Thanks.... Yeah Trader Joes makes good brown bags.


----------



## Rumple (Feb 27, 2013)

Oddjob said:


> @Rumple
> 
> Thanks for all the great info! With your latest harvest, was it grown under LED or HPS, and what was the wattage? Those colas are insane.


It was a single plant under a 400 watt HID. Getting ready for to harvest our next batch real soon.


----------



## knotmyself (Mar 1, 2013)

Great tut man, Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 1, 2013)

I do a few things differently. First off I'll strip all the fans I can before I cut the plant. after all of the fans are removed I cut them and put the shoots in RO water, 12hr hps then 12 hours darkness to give it a nice sweet kush taste. After that I'll finish the trim not allowing the bud to come in contact with any surfaces if possible, then hang to dry. After the initatial drying I snip the buds off the stock into a beer cooler lined with brown paper. After the sweat, It comes out to be dryed again on a clean surface (no soap to clean etc.) And when down to the correct dampness put back in the beer cooler and aired accordingly until it is dry enough to be sealed away without danger of mold but not totally. Same as mason jars but easier to manage on a larger scale. I don't do this but the cheese puts it straight in the freezer when he gets it. Your grow looks like my nieghbors, when he's successful.


----------



## Rumple (Mar 9, 2013)

knotmyself said:


> Great tut man, Thanks so much for sharing!


Thanks, it has been my pleasure.


----------



## Rumple (Mar 14, 2013)

bird mcbride said:


> I do a few things differently. First off I'll strip all the fans I can before I cut the plant. after all of the fans are removed I cut them and put the shoots in RO water, 12hr hps then 12 hours darkness to give it a nice sweet kush taste. After that I'll finish the trim not allowing the bud to come in contact with any surfaces if possible, then hang to dry. After the initatial drying I snip the buds off the stock into a beer cooler lined with brown paper. After the sweat, It comes out to be dryed again on a clean surface (no soap to clean etc.) And when down to the correct dampness put back in the beer cooler and aired accordingly until it is dry enough to be sealed away without danger of mold but not totally. Same as mason jars but easier to manage on a larger scale. I don't do this but the cheese puts it straight in the freezer when he gets it. Your grow looks like my nieghbors, when he's successful.


Sounds good.


----------



## Rumple (Apr 11, 2013)

I tried olive oil to wash the sap off my hands, it does not work that well.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well Rumple, I hope that you've gotten your hands cleaned by now! I am bumping this thread because of all of the excellent information.

Thanks!


----------



## Rumple (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you rollitup. It's good to have this thread fixed again.


----------



## mark23 (May 2, 2013)

best info i have seen works a treat top thread thanks


----------



## Rumple (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. Right back at ya.


----------



## Wasted777 (May 13, 2013)

Awesome tutorial : ) one question, how often should i burp the jars? I've dried for 7,5 days (5 hanging, 2,5 days in papperbags).


----------



## Rumple (May 20, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. First of all, thanks for the kind words. I burp them daily for the first two weeks (if I can remember).


----------



## Rumple (May 26, 2013)

Ok, we have been curing the molasses flushed harvest for over a month now. The flush was done with a tablespoon of blackstrap molasses per gallon of water for the last two weeks. 

We tested the results against jars from our last two harvests. It seems adding molasses to a DWC flush won't make much difference. No one could taste the difference.

Adding molasses to your flush might be something to do when growing in soil, but it won't help your DWC grow. It was worth a try and did not add a negative aspect to my harvest.


----------



## Rumple (May 29, 2013)

The only down side was the cost of the molasses ($4)


----------



## 1skin (Jun 11, 2013)

Fantastic I am about 5 weeks away from my first harvest and I had not a clue what to do next. Thanks this was just the tuition I needed. That seems a mighty crop from 1 plant I hope mine is as good.


----------



## CarlinistFellow (Jun 16, 2013)

Rumple, this info is awesome. I'm planning out my first grow now and trying to read everything I can. This thread was well worth the 30 minutes. Thanks bro!


----------



## FriendJoey09 (Jun 18, 2013)

"Not all pot growers are growing for hippies going to a Fish concert." 

Excuse me, but it's "Phish", and if you actually listened to their music and knew how incredibly talented they are to write orchestral styled music in a four man band format, not to mention their improvisational skills, you would know that the stigmatism of only "Hippies" appreciating Phish's talent is a long gone one. Most phans I see at shows are business men on wall street getting their kicks with some good tunes and great extra curricular activities for a weekend. I'm a medical patient, and I happen to be a musician and have a high appreciation for their music, does this automatically label me as a wookie with no shoes begging on my knees for a hit of acid? No, it just means I have good taste and a higher IQ.


----------



## FriendJoey09 (Jun 18, 2013)

Other than that, I loved your post. I use the same method only with paper towels in my large brown bags, but I replace them often due to the amount of moisture they absorb. I will have to try your method of shredding lunch bags the next time around, seems it may prove to be less work. Keep on growing and check out my post if you have time! I'm doing my first grow completely on my own and could use some advice, and it seems like you know you're way around the garden. Thanks again for a great post! Sorry I became so hastily offended about your Phish comment, they're very near and dear to me.


----------



## Rumple (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry for the type-o. And I'm sure you can find few republicans that love the Grateful Dead as well. But just Google image search "Phish fan" and you will see how the stereotype got started. And you can't say that a Phish concert is not chocked full of hippies. Just humor and not to be take seriously at all.

Some of the funnier Phish Hippy (also spelled Hippie) Photos


----------



## Rumple (Jun 19, 2013)

FriendJoey09 said:


> Other than that, I loved your post. I use the same method only with paper towels in my large brown bags, but I replace them often due to the amount of moisture they absorb. I will have to try your method of shredding lunch bags the next time around, seems it may prove to be less work. Keep on growing and check out my post if you have time! I'm doing my first grow completely on my own and could use some advice, and it seems like you know you're way around the garden. Thanks again for a great post! Sorry I became so hastily offended about your Phish comment, they're very near and dear to me.


Remember, just humor about the Phish thing, not a hater at all.

I checked out your grow, and you are not messing around your first time up to bat! That is a lot of light and a lot of cash spent on lights. You will do just fine from the looks of things. I have been testing LED lights for a few manufacturers, just not the ones you use (Cammie of hydro grow LED thinks I am the antichrist). Page me if you want to read some of the reviews and see pictures of the results.

Thanks for the kind words.
Peace, R.


----------



## FriendJoey09 (Jun 19, 2013)

Those are some awesome pictures Rumple. I wont argue that there are some nasty Phish kids out there, no doubt. Thanks for checking out my grow, how do I "page" you? I am really new to this site and forum thing and have mainly been lurking around for info, but am getting more directly involved now. Would love to see your reviews on LED's. HydroGrowLED was actually really good to me. The first unit was damaged by UPS, they sent a replacement right away, Which was damaged again, but this time only cosmetically, and they offered to exchange again, or give me 350 dollars back on the Unit with no effect to the 90 day trial period or the 3 year warranty policy. I took the 350, and if any problems come down the road, they've assured me that they have my back. Only good experiences with them here. The battle between them and Quantum LED is ridiculous, but HydroGrow supplied all documents and information to me proving that they are the original innovators of their product. Hydroponicshut.com is a joke, they sent me two of the same lights I ordered, Pro Grow 400x, and both had different LED arrangements, different spectrums, even different Internal construction! They actually required I send everything back, but I took pictures and video to warn other buyers of their inconsistent and clearly drop shipped products. I will be purchasing another LED soon and could use some advice on the direction to go, don't think I can afford a second penetrator quite yet. Let me know how to "page" you and I will definitely follow along in your grows.


----------



## Rumple (Jun 22, 2013)

Click on my name and select private message from the drop down menu.


----------



## Rumple (Jul 4, 2013)

Please post picts of your harvest when you r done. Love the harvest porn!


----------



## Rumple (Jul 22, 2013)

Phish hippies are classic.


----------



## Rumple (Jul 27, 2013)

Thinking about changing my avatar to this:


----------



## Rumple (Aug 19, 2013)

I might change my avatar to this Phish fan:


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 20, 2013)

awesome thread. I think im a week away from cutting my 1st grow. thanks for all the info on this. its going to help tremendously in my cut and cure stage.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 20, 2013)

It's a nice guide.

Would it not be better to dry the buds and sweat them at the same time???

I can't understand why everyone insists on drying for 2weeks then tryin to get the moisture in the middle out with a cure.

A cure is further ripening of the bud NOT to remove moisture.

If you dry for 3days to were the outside is spongey you then need to sweat them in plastic bags to place the inside moisture onto the outside of the bud. (Try it you'll see your dry BUD return to being wet)

Then back in the drying tent until spongey again (never crispy) then back in the bags then tent Tec

Repeat until buds do not become moist again.

Then cure.

Not raining on ya parade it's a.great guide layout.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 23, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> awesome thread. I think im a week away from cutting my 1st grow. thanks for all the info on this. its going to help tremendously in my cut and cure stage.


You are very welcome


----------



## iBloom (Aug 27, 2013)

Good shit man! Was worried about the end of my crop coming out, and this was a good stoney read. On week 7 of white widow currently. Giving them ladies all the time they need, and excited to try this out. +rep to you my friend.


----------



## DemonTrich (Aug 30, 2013)

ok, bought a dozen 1/2 gallon wide mouth jars, 20 brovida (medium) 62% r/h packs, and 6 temp+r/h monitors. after the line dried buds are ready for jar curing, when should I put the brovida packs in the jars?


----------



## Rumple (Sep 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> It's a nice guide.


Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## Rumple (Sep 8, 2013)

iBloom said:


> Good shit man! Was worried about the end of my crop coming out, and this was a good stoney read. On week 7 of white widow currently. Giving them ladies all the time they need, and excited to try this out. +rep to you my friend.


Thank you for the Rep, right back at ya


----------



## Rumple (Sep 22, 2013)

DemonTrich said:


> ok, bought a dozen 1/2 gallon wide mouth jars, 20 brovida (medium) 62% r/h packs, and 6 temp+r/h monitors. after the line dried buds are ready for jar curing, when should I put the brovida packs in the jars?


Brovida packs?


----------



## Rumple (Nov 6, 2013)

Still have not heard of your brovida packs


----------



## DemonTrich (Nov 7, 2013)

Broveda humidity packs. after your done line/net/paper bag drying (what ever method you choose) and your meds are in their jars, continue burping your jars until you get to 50-55% rh (stable). do NOT let it fall below 50% rh (it will be too dried out). then after you've reached a stable rh level (50-55), then toss in your 62% humidity packs. this helps maintain a stable r/h level and keeps your medicine fresh. I cure in 1/2 gallon wide mouth mason jars. I only put 1 medium sized pack in each jar, some put 2 packs. my next harvest, ill try the 2 pack route and see if theres a difference.


----------



## grasscropper (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the trimming! Did some last night.. now what in hell am I going to do for 8 weeks! Looks like an excellent method here.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 10, 2013)

I need to pick some up. How long does it last in the jars? (I keep jars for a year sometimes)


----------



## puppetstring (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey rumple, nice guide. I just got done drying with this method this time around and I think it helped even things out a bit, especially since i've had some low humidity lately. Tonight my harvest will be dry enough to weigh and then its into gallon ball jars and cured with a hygrometer via simon's method. This will also be my first time using boveda packs to keep jars at 62% long term without the need for bumping after perhaps the first week in jars. I hope this will get that top notch cure i'm looking for.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 14, 2013)

grasscropper said:


> I love the trimming! Did some last night.. now what in hell am I going to do for 8 weeks! Looks like an excellent method here.


Thank you, hope it comes out great.


----------



## dannykl (Nov 15, 2013)

Rumple, I just spent some time reading through this thread. Thank you very much for all the time and effort you have provided to this community. Sorry about the TROLL,seems to come with the territory.I'm a novice grower,having just completed my first grow. We pretty much used the same method of drying and curing that you do. Sure made me feel more confident after reading this terrific thread. Our grow turned out pretty well considering our lack of experience. 

Just a quick question:the troll claims that jarring and curing are two different things. Does the curing process begin once the burping has been discontinued and the jars are left unopened for a good period of time? I have bud curing now for over two months and the few times I need to open the mason jar to replenish my stash jar the smells just jump out at you. My bud smells and tastes much better than the outdoor grown appearance of the buds. We did something right. 

thanks again.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, I will be trying the boveda packs myself. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 24, 2013)

dannykl said:


> Rumple, I just spent some time reading through this thread. Thank you very much for all the time and effort you have provided to this community. Sorry about the TROLL,seems to come with the territory.I'm a novice grower,having just completed my first grow. We pretty much used the same method of drying and curing that you do. Sure made me feel more confident after reading this terrific thread. Our grow turned out pretty well considering our lack of experience.


 I'm sure your bud will come out great. I think I got the Troll under control




. We have a great Admin here who stepped in to keep it on topic. Good information will stand the test of time.

Peace, R.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 25, 2013)

grasscropper said:


> I love the trimming! Did some last night.. now what in hell am I going to do for 8 weeks! Looks like an excellent method here.


I wish you lived next door to me. I would have you over for dinner and a trim, three or four times a year.


----------



## Edgar9 (Nov 26, 2013)

@Rumple, whats your secret to so much yield from a single plant? I'm thinking it must be the CO2. I use good genetics with a 400 watt HID and the largest plants I've grown were 5 ft tall sativa's, shackzilla from sannies to be exact. The total dry weight was about 2 ounces per plant. One was topped and one was not. The one that was topped had smaller cola's, which was expected, and the untopped plant had her one giant cola. Both had lots of side branches. Still they both maxed out at about 2 ounches dried. The thing that's crazy about your single plant grow was that even though she had appeared to be topped she still had big colas, and lots of them. Is it the CO2, does it make that much of a difference?


----------



## Rumple (Nov 30, 2013)

CO2 has a lot to do with it, but genetics and the proper SCROG plays a big part as well.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't top my plants.


----------



## Discoballs (Dec 11, 2013)

I like the tutorial on harvesting and curing. I stopped using the brown paper bag method because I found that it dried out the weed to quickly. Drying the pot out to quickly kills the curing process. After I dry the bud I will just pop it in my mason jar with a cure cap to make sure the humidity in the jar stays under 60%.


----------



## bass1014 (Dec 11, 2013)

i must say the boveda 62 packs are the bomb.. i use them religiously now.. in the past i always had issue's with my cure,not around to burp or not dry enough or to dry,, then come them good ol boveda 62%. they come in many different packs but i like the 62's.. i put a single pack in a quart mason jar and store them in the safe.. no need to worry them boveda's will take care of any excess moisture or it will add it back in.. got a sack from a "friend" lol. and it was very nice looking grand daddy purple but was almost dust.lol i put it in a small jar and with in a week it was back to perfection.. called my buddy over and showed him the sack he pawned off to me and he tried to get it back,so i sold it to him for the price of a ten pack of boveda's lmao.. very cheap and very easy to use.. i am in no way affiliated with them just a very happy customer....


----------



## Discoballs (Dec 12, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> i must say the boveda 62 packs are the bomb.. i use them religiously now.. in the past i always had issue's with my cure,not around to burp or not dry enough or to dry,, then come them good ol boveda 62%. they come in many different packs but i like the 62's.. i put a single pack in a quart mason jar and store them in the safe.. no need to worry them boveda's will take care of any excess moisture or it will add it back in.. got a sack from a "friend" lol. and it was very nice looking grand daddy purple but was almost dust.lol i put it in a small jar and with in a week it was back to perfection.. called my buddy over and showed him the sack he pawned off to me and he tried to get it back,so i sold it to him for the price of a ten pack of boveda's lmao.. very cheap and very easy to use.. i am in no way affiliated with them just a very happy customer....


You really like these packs I'm going to have try them out.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 2, 2014)

They seem to work well


----------



## Doglover711 (Jan 10, 2014)

Save that TRIM!! It has more value than you think it does. Cure it just like the bud. Now take a 120 micron bag and throw in a bout 3 or four oz of trim. Add 2 pound or so of dry ice and shake for 5 minutes or so into a 5 gallon bucket. MAGIC dry ice hash!!


----------



## Rumple (Jan 15, 2014)

Lots of stuff to do with good trim


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey rump, 

First I have to start by saying that when I first started growing, I followed your bubble bucket tek and got exceptional results, so thank you for that.

Second, awesome to see you here on RIU. I haven't been on here long so I am just discovering your presence. Needless to say, I am now very happy that i chose RIU to chronicle my adult adventures(i was only 16 when I did my bubble bucket, pulled 128g off that bad boy and the main cola was the stuff of legend  )

I came across this thread earlier when I was searching for recommendations on curing containers for larger-than-average harvests (possibly you could assist me with this?). Anywho, I loved this write up. Nice complete, clear, and concise tutorial for the newbie. I even picked up a couple tips 


I suggested to my partner that we try the 2-phase trim as you did(rough trim before hanging, final trim before bagging) as i feel this will help slow the drying process down some what. However, he is very comfortable with his ways as he has been doing this for almost as long as ive been alive, but to me that is no reason to think outside of the box and try something new. He insists that it will be too much work trimming them after they've been hanging(I think he feels that it would be too much like dry-trimming, which sucks IMO).


Is there anyway I can spin this so that he will consider trying it that you can think of? I figure if I tell him 'this is from the man himself' he may be a little more open minded to it. We are dealing with a new climate for the first time(much dryer) and I would like to minimize the risk of overdrying, anyway I can.

Thanks in advance Rump, and once again I am glad I found you here. Will definitely be keeping a close eye on you, I give you a lot of credit for getting me started all those years ago...

I'd love for you to stop by journal sometime and see how I'm doing these days. You'll be happy to see two rather large bubble buckets who are at day 56 today. If you have time of course 

Cheers,

Crisp


----------



## Bucees (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Rumple. Thank you for taking the time to share your methods and experience. I hated having to read through the argumentative guys responses, but past that I got some solid information. I'm one of those "whatever works for you" kinda guys and have tried your method of drying with great results. Not everyone has time to watch RH meter in jars and burp them 4 times a day. This method is a solid mostly hands off approach that works. Kudos for keeping your head while that guy was obviously trying to pick a fight.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 18, 2014)

The last two posts made my whole day.. Thanks to both of you, this is what keeps me coming back.

You have to understand, that the method I have "chronicled" here is one of many ways to successfully harvest and cure. It is a basic method that will get you started, but may not be the most precise and can fall short of a serious connoisseur's demand. But it will keep that harvest from molding and make some fine bud that will impress most.

Keep improving your methods and not be limited by the opinion of one person. If trimming wet works, do it. But try it both ways.

I like "my" method of drying, but he combo of hydrometers from "A perfect cure every time" and Broveda humidity packs seems to be the foolproof way to cure.

I hate dealing trolls/spell-checkers and bullies, but I see very few of them here, and most can't stand up to the real facts and proof of what works. Good weed tends to make folks friendly, lots of good weed here on Rollitup.com.


----------



## Bucees (Jan 19, 2014)

Rumple said:


> Good weed tends to make folks friendly, lots of good weed here on Rollitup.com.


Yea I agree.

Back on topic though, I used your method in my first few instances of drying and it worked well. Since then I have stepped up my efforts with hygros and broveda packs. I harvest small amounts and store it in Cvaults with the Broveda packs inside. Just a wonderful way to keep the product farm fresh for a extended period of time. A few have harped on me for buying the Cvaults because they are expensive, but hey I can afford it so piss on em!

Also you are right when you say foolproof. After I learned as much as possible about drying/curing I have set up a nice system for myself.

Cheers.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 19, 2014)

Ya, that's the most important part. Keeping your weed from molding.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 19, 2014)

Trim Bin is another gimmick to separate new growers from their money. My opinion, is to save your money for the important stuff. I have a weird spam feeling about WhatDoYOUTrimIn??


----------



## Rumple (Jan 20, 2014)

> I hated having to read through the argumentative guys responses





> think I got the Troll under control
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things are much better now. All the evidence speaks for itself, hard to argue with the facts.

Peace, R.


----------



## saemskin (Jan 23, 2014)

Question about leaves. 
Most threads I am seeing here show unhealthy leaves. burned tips. ugly spots. spindly and ugly looking greens. 
what is happening here and how is it affecting the plants?


----------



## Rumple (Jan 25, 2014)

This thread is about harvesting. Most leaf problems are bad nutrient mix or heat.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 26, 2014)

medicalcenter said:


> Curing is the only way to make harvested bud more potent.


I was not aware of this. Can you please explain how it gets more potent? 
Thank you, R.


----------



## bird mcbride (Jan 26, 2014)

The potency of weed can be uped by adding a loose electron to the CND's. Curing is a proccess of slow drying(without mold and other nasties) so it smokes and stores better. It does help with the taste.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 26, 2014)

Do you have a link to substantiate this theory? Or is this kinda like the Chewbacca defense?

[video=youtube_share;xwdba9C2G14]http://youtu.be/xwdba9C2G14[/video]


----------



## Rumple (Jan 29, 2014)

I had a few posts deleted, some nut kept posting porn links (like I need more of those )


----------



## Rumple (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks to the admin who deleted that porn post


----------



## Rumple (Feb 22, 2014)

I have no shortage of porn, thanks anyway


----------



## Rumple (Mar 30, 2014)

Most leaf discoloration or unusual posture has mostly to do with your nutrients.


----------



## Rumple (Apr 7, 2014)

bird mcbride said:


> The potency of weed can be uped by adding a loose electron to the CND's. Curing is a proccess of slow drying(without mold and other nasties) so it smokes and stores better. It does help with the taste.


----------



## bird mcbride (Apr 7, 2014)

If you look at the lay out of THC and cannaboid you'll find the difference between getting high or not is a matter of one loose electron...


----------



## Rumple (Apr 18, 2014)

Sounds like a Chewbacca defense to me.


----------



## vostok (Apr 19, 2014)

*Passing thru Rumple ...glad to see you ol buddy!*


----------



## Rumple (Aug 1, 2014)

Was hoping they would fix the albums and other stuff that does not work on this forum. My like button is brok and all kinda of other stuff is wack.


----------



## cassinfo (Aug 4, 2014)

Rumple said:


> That was a single plant grow. It is the norm now days in my grow room. We only grow what we can smoke, so two plants was over-kill.


Teach me the way from start to finish. Please pass the knowledge.


----------



## Rumple (Aug 7, 2014)

To harvest? I thought I did.


----------



## Rumple (Dec 6, 2014)

Start at page one


----------



## Rumple (Dec 17, 2014)

Some tips on how to know when to harvest:


----------



## Rumple (Feb 9, 2015)

He seems to know what he is talking about


----------



## HapaHaole (Feb 9, 2015)

Rumple said:


> To harvest? I thought I did.


You did! And I've been grateful ever since.
It's good to see you Rumple, as always!
Stoner-Drive-By ​


----------



## honeybread (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd like to add a couple of small tips for this thread, that I have learned over the years.

If your buds are drying too quick, you can dry the plant in bigger sections, and keep the fan leaves on for the dry stage.

And if you trim your big fan leaves off when still wet, don't cut them all the way into the bud, keep most of the stem on, the cut can seep water and start bud rot.

Great thread, and is basically how I dry and cure, apart from the shredded paper. I will give it a go next harvest.


----------



## Rumple (Mar 22, 2015)

Good tips, thanks for that


----------



## Rumple (Jun 6, 2015)

Im ok with leaving the fan leaves on during drying. Ijust take them off because it makes the trim go faster.


----------



## Supersport (Jun 8, 2015)

Great write up! Can't believe I read the whole thing
I do a small soil auto flower grow with cfl's, thinking of switching to led or something for flower part. Heat is a problem for me but with 24 42watt cfl I think I'm giving off a bit of heat anyway . Any idea's? I'm in the Deep South so temps and rh is high so winter spring grow only. I get a good amount per plant (3 at a time) fast and vast 3zips dry per plant, just cut down thc bomb auto maybe a little less then two zips per plant.


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 28, 2015)

Great thread, going to try this


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 28, 2015)

Btw he flushes..lol


----------



## mikemw (Aug 29, 2015)

dont forget to put the gloves in the freezer after ur work !! then take the thc from it and smoke it


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

i only have my tent to dry in? does it have to be no fans im worried about smell


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 29, 2015)

i would use fans,, yes ,, it helps with the drying, and run your fan thru your carbon filter,, its what i do, i dry in the same box i grow in


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> i would use fans,, yes ,, it helps with the drying, and run your fan thru your carbon filter,, its what i do, i dry in the same box i grow in


awesome this what i was wondering thank you


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 29, 2015)

I purchased acouple of hygrometers from eBay one ewas two dollars the other five, one is digital one is analog, I am cutting a hole in the jar lids of two Mason jars and after my buds have dried hanging, and then paper bagged for three or four days all the bud goes into the jars and now Ican watch the humidity in the jars and burp as needed based on a humidity reading, instead of precision guesswork, lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I purchased acouple of hygrometers from eBay one ewas two dollars the other five, one is digital one is analog, I am cutting a hole in the jar lids of two Mason jars and after my buds have dried hanging, and then paper bagged for three or four days all the bud goes into the jars and now Ican watch the humidity in the jars and burp as needed based on a humidity reading, instead of precision guesswork, lol


yea man i was just looking at some hygrometers on ebay too how do you control humidity ?


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 29, 2015)

Two ways, you can purchase those packs that you put in the jars, kinda pricey to me or you open the jars for a period of time each day or as the poster of this thread recommends a couple of times per week in the early going, this is called burping your letting moisture out of the jar then close the lid and watch your hygrometers they will go back up as more moisture is released from the drying curing buds


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> Two ways, you can purchase those packs that you put in the jars, kinda pricey to me or you open the jars for a period of time each day or as the poster of this thread recommends a couple of times per week in the early going, this is called burping your letting moisture out of the jar then close the lid and watch your hygrometers they will go back up as more moisture is released from the drying curing buds


ahh i see thanks answered my question!


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 29, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> ahh i see thanks answered my question!


If you get hygrometers, remember to do the salt test on them , just google salt test hygrometer, is simple and easy to do, then you know exactly the range


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 29, 2015)

here is the link to test your hygrometers http://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigar-101/article/29/salt-test


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2015)

thanks man


----------



## Rumple (Oct 23, 2015)

I will place two in a jar to see if they read the same


----------



## Rumple (Jul 10, 2016)

I would not smoke mites


----------

